

How two guys met on Twitter and weeks later had a startup which changed their lives - eisokant
http://blog.twollars.com/twollars-the-currency-of-appreciation-the-sto

======
rms
Still waiting for the service that will let me cash in my news.yc karma. I
give it 5 years.

~~~
param
I remember how you could sell your low slashdot id. Did you try selling your
hacker news login on ebay?

~~~
rms
The last time I considered it I was discouraged by a friend for various
reasons.

If I do it will have to be for charity; I don't think pg would let me do it in
such a way as to keep the cash.

------
ivankirigin
Does @charitywater know you're using @charitywater_tw ?

~~~
eisokant
Hi Ivan,

They do, we've let them know beforehand.

All the best,

Eiso

------
robotrout
Everybody gets 50 twollars, and can write to get more...

Printing money in this cavalier a manner really should lead to hyperinflation,
which means I'd really hate to be one of those businesses that committed to
matching the funds with US dollars. But perhaps it won't be a problem, since
the US Treasury is printing US Dollars at a high rate as well lately, so
perhaps the two inflation rates will match, negating any ill effects.

------
makeee
It seems like this idea depends on whether it can provide sufficient
exposure/traffic for the sponsors, which could be hard. In the end, isn't the
value of a twollar just how much traffic that tweet will bring back to
twollars.com to the sponsors ad/brand?

~~~
eisokant
Hi Makeea,

In the next version we'll be offering a whole suite of new ways for the
sponsors to benefit from Twollars. Including an API which allows them to send
the Twollars they buy from a charity to their users. I'll be releasing more
details on the blog in the coming weeks.

Thank you,

Eiso

